# Attn NJ Members: Because Your Dog Is Worth It Too Day!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, so it's not technically a "Golden Retriever" event, but I got an email from a friend about what looks to be a fun day for a worthwhile cause. L'Oreal presents: Your Dog Is Worth It Too Day on August 16th. It's a $10 donation to participate and all proceeds go to the Susan G. Komen for the Cure Foundation. There looks to be a ton of activities including games, swimming, dock diving, a beauty contest (that one worries me a little with a cosmetics company in charge... LOL). There's tons more... all of the details can be found at http://www.yourdogisworthittoo.com/ . It's going to be quite the hike to get there for me (it's in Central Jersey... exit 8A off the Turnpike), but this is a cause close to my heart so Jersey and I are in!! Thought I'd spread the word here in case anyone else was interested!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Okay, so it's not technically a "Golden Retriever" event, but I got an email from a friend about what looks to be a fun day for a worthwhile cause. L'Oreal presents: Your Dog Is Worth It Too Day on August 16th. It's a $10 donation to participate and all proceeds go to the Susan G. Komen for the Cure Foundation. There looks to be a ton of activities including games, swimming, dock diving, a beauty contest (that one worries me a little with a cosmetics company in charge... LOL). There's tons more... all of the details can be found at http://www.yourdogisworthittoo.com/ . It's going to be quite the hike to get there for me (it's in Central Jersey... exit 8A off the Turnpike), but this is a cause close to my heart so Jersey and I are in!! Thought I'd spread the word here in case anyone else was interested!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I went to this in 2006 and if it's not too hot, would like to go again. The goody bags were fantastic! I'm still using the lip gloss!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like fun and for a great cause too! I'll put it on my calendar. Jester needs some lip gloss!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

That does seem like a fun event and a good cause! Cranbury isnt far from me at all, infact I think I have been to the factory.
Of course if I go I must bring my girl L'Oreal....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds really fun!!! Wish I could go!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Bumping for a reminder!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

:doh::doh::doh: I've had the registration form sitting here on my desk forever and it was supposed to be in by yesterday!! Oh well...I'll get it in the mail today and see what happens when I get there!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can show up day-of too... It says something on the form about the gift bags being available on a first-come-first-serve basis for those who didn't pre-register, so show up early!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have pre-registered for myself and my husband. Well I had the date screwed up. I thought it was next weekend august 23rd. My hubby is working so my little puppy and I will be going for the first time. If anyone wants a ticket I have already pre-registered my husband so I will not be using this ticket as I am going alone. If anyone would like to use this ticket email me at [email protected]. I am driving from Toms River NJ. Never been to cranbury so hopefully I dont get lost...LOL

Kim


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

My hubby has to work too so it will just be me and Jester. I've got to get on mapquest and print out directions..................


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> My hubby has to work too so it will just be me and Jester. I've got to get on mapquest and print out directions..................


Where you come from maybe we can meet up or something??? What time you plan on going? Its just me and Cheyenne my 4 1/2 mth old puppy. 

Angel Cody if you want to use my husbands pre-registered ticket let me know. Hate to see it go to waste and its already paid for. Email me at [email protected]

Kim


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> Where you come from maybe we can meet up or something??? What time you plan on going? Its just me and Cheyenne my 4 1/2 mth old puppy.
> 
> Angel Cody if you want to use my husbands pre-registered ticket let me know. Hate to see it go to waste and its already paid for. Email me at [email protected]
> 
> Kim


Thanks...I did send in my registration albeit a day late :uhoh: (last Sat.) so hopefully they will have me on the list. Did they actually send you a "ticket" in the mail after you registered?

I'll be coming from Phillipsburg (west/central NJ). It will be a little over an hour drive for me. I will probably go backroads SE through Princeton.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

No ticket I just got a confirmation thru email. Just basically says the event begins at 9am until 4 pm. Says to proceed down broadway road and you will be directed in the one of the many lots thru the complex. They have one shuttle bus running from the lots but most are within walking distance to the event. Says since i am pre-registered that i can go right to the pre-registration tent to pick up my admission bracelet and dogging bag redemption coupons.The registration is filed under the last name that was written on the form. Then says all the event information. I plan on getting there early I am coming from toms river nj. I will be the one with a really cute white golden retriever puppy. If you want we can exchange cell numbers if you feel like hanging out with someone while you are there. As since hubby is working I will be coming alone more than likely unless I can get a friend to come along. Its about an hr from me as well.

Kim


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Chesneygirl,

You are not that far from me, about a 1/2 hr. drive. If the weather clears I may be going, I will let you know in the am.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be the one in pink!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You NJ folks have fun. Let me know about it. I know a bit about it as Ultimate Air dogs based out of MI will be there! I have several friends going to jump. I heard there were awesome prizes and giveaways last year.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Chesneygirl,
> 
> You are not that far from me, about a 1/2 hr. drive. If the weather clears I may be going, I will let you know in the am.


 
I pm you!!! Check you pm list.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Well it was a beautiful day although the sun was HOT and Jester is a wuss when it comes to heat so he would stop any lay full frog legged at any and every shady spot. There were tons of vendors, rescues and pools for cooling pups off and activities for dogs and kids. I ran into Kim (chesneygirl007) and her adorable pup Cheyenne...I recognized him right away from his pics here! : What a cutie he is! Jester and I watched some dock diving but not the Ultimate Air dogs. The goody bags were awesome...stuffed with L'oreal products and dog stuff! I was wishing my car wasn't parked so far away so I could unload it from having to carry it around...it was so heavy! There were a ton of people and dogs there and I was impressed at how well-behaved all the dogs were! Thanks Julie for recommending this event. It was really nice and for a great cause. Sorry I didn't get to run into you and Jersey too...maybe next year.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes Cindy it was nice meeting you and Jester. He is a beautiful dog. I had Cheyenne in the swimming pools a few times. He didnt swim but he kinda just stood there. But it was fun and I will definitely do it again. Yes I parked pretty far away too and next year I will get there earlier so I can bring my bag back to the car. I had 2 bags as they also gave me the bag for my other dog which I had pre-registerered. So I had one in my bag pack and one I was carrying. Quite heavy. I had wished I didnt have so much in my hand as I had a camera with me but it was so hard to take a picture with all that stuff in my hand. I am taking Cheyenne to Fido Festival in Sept in Woodstown NJ. I am sure it wont be as fun as this but I hear the Ultimate air dogs will be there and I thought that was so cool.

Kim


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> I watched some dock diving but not the Ultimate Air dogs


Now I am confused. UA had the registration on their site and said they were going to be there. I know Milt was talking about it (owner UAD) and several of my friends were there. Perhaps they were but no banner announcing them? OH WELL it doesn't matter.

I heard on the UA board it was an awesome event. Tons of fun and great weather. 



> I am taking Cheyenne to Fido Festival in Sept in Woodstown NJ. I am sure it wont be as fun as this but I hear the Ultimate air dogs will be there and I thought that was so cool.


Yup the registration is open for this event on their site. They will also be in Hartford CT in Oct. 

Can you tell I am a regular on the UAD board? :wave:My little Teddi LOVES dock jumping. She wants to come play with you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope you guys have a great time. It is defintely a worthy cause and a great event for your doggies.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Now I am confused. UA had the registration on their site and said they were going to be there. I know Milt was talking about it (owner UAD) and several of my friends were there. Perhaps they were but no banner announcing them? OH WELL it doesn't matter.
> 
> I heard on the UA board it was an awesome event. Tons of fun and great weather.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry...I wasn't clear. I am sure the UA dogs were there...we just didn't get to see them. They let those who wanted to try dock diving with their dogs do some jumps so we saw some of them...just not the pros. Jester was not too happy in the heat so we had to leave.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I missed everyone!! The week leading up to it was a bit crazier than I had anticipated, and I never got a chance to check out who was even going. I did try stopping by the Sunshine GR Rescue booth to see if Karen was there, but last I checked in she hadn't made it yet (figured I'd mention that incase your friends working to booth mentioned the random stalker.. LOL). Jersey and I had a GREAT time... we spent most of the day bouncing from pool to pool. I brought him up to try the dock diving early in the morning... let's just say he's not a pro!! He sort of eased himself in very carefully... even after a full out running start he dead stopped and very gently lowered himself in... good for a laugh, but I think we'll be sticking to other dog sports! Glad to hear everyone had a good time! I'm tempted by some of these other events they advertised in the goodie bag, but I think I may just have to wait until I live closer in the area... hotel the night before and the long drive home were a little bit much... worth it for a great day with my boy though!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> even after a full out running start he dead stopped and very gently lowered himself in... good for a laugh,


That is EXACTLY how Maxine jumps! She is the Queen of "stop and drop" Hey she won 4 titles jumping like that and medaled in several finals. She was consistent. She retired. You would have thought she would "knock one out of the park" the way she came down the dock! Then stop and drop. :


----------

